Anyone know how many instances run in a typical enterprise cloud setup? - billphipps
======
QuinnyPig
"How long is a piece of string?"

Anywhere from dozens to thousands. It's going to entirely depend upon what's
migrated, when, and how it was done.

~~~
billphipps
instances depend on traffic volume, right? i.e. the more traffic, the more
instances needed?

~~~
QuinnyPig
Sure— but what are those instances doing?

